# My new animal Plastics 7'x3'x3' with sliding glass



## JoeTritz1 (May 18, 2017)

Animal Plastics definitely has the best enclosures around. You can definitely tell this thing was made in the USA. Highest quality cage I've ever seen. I just got it this weekend so I'm still looking for stuff to put in it as far as wood or food dishes and stuff. I normally let him out to feed him though. He's actually taking a bath right now haha. Here are a few photos of my new cage. Pictures really do it no justice though this thing is huge. And not that heavy.


----------



## Walter1 (May 18, 2017)

JoeTritz1 said:


> Animal Plastics definitely has the best enclosures around. You can definitely tell this thing was made in the USA. Highest quality cage I've ever seen. I just got it this weekend so I'm still looking for stuff to put in it as far as wood or food dishes and stuff. I normally let him out to feed him though. He's actually taking a bath right now haha. Here are a few photos of my new cage. Pictures really do it no justice though this thing is huge. And not that heavy.


Nice going on that enclosure. Looks spcious, easy to clean.


----------



## JoeTritz1 (May 18, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Nice going on that enclosure. Looks spcious, easy to clean.


Way easier to clean than a wood cage. And don't have to worry about mold. It's water tight also. It definitely cost a pretty penny but worth it in the long run. Actually wasn't too bad haha. I only paid 900 for it and that came with the glass, casters, and four lights. I picked it up assembled and did not have to pay for shipping. It was custom-built though.

I really don't even think you can build your own enclosure this nice for 900 bucks. The crappy thing is they have a 10 week waiting period. But if you want the best enclosure I guess it is worth the wait.


----------



## Joba (Oct 30, 2017)

I was considering this same cage. I love AP cages for my snakes. They're super lightweight, hold humidity well, and are easy to clean. I've been on here looking at the cages that others have made. I even spent some time roaming Lowes and just couldn't get over how *heavy* a big wood cage would be. I think I'm going to shell out the dough for the AP cage and consider it done! Thanks.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Oct 31, 2017)

My only concern is the sliding doors. Twgus kick up substrate and it gets stuck in the tracks. It's such a nightmare.


----------



## Joba (Nov 1, 2017)

beardeddragon111 said:


> My only concern is the sliding doors. Twgus kick up substrate and it gets stuck in the tracks. It's such a nightmare.



That’s a good point. I’ll give it some thought, but I really want something manageable in weight. I checked on shipping for the 8 footer and it’s $268, so it’s about $1000, all in. I’m not handy, either, so the prospect of spending $500 building a cage that weighs a ton and isn’t well built doesn’t exactly thrill me. I’d rather spend the money and have a good enclosure.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Nov 1, 2017)

Joba said:


> That’s a good point. I’ll give it some thought, but I really want something manageable in weight. I checked on shipping for the 8 footer and it’s $268, so it’s about $1000, all in. I’m not handy, either, so the prospect of spending $500 building a cage that weighs a ton and isn’t well built doesn’t exactly thrill me. I’d rather spend the money and have a good enclosure.


You can build your own PVC cage or buy it with hinged doors. You can also get a higher substrate barrier.


----------



## Joba (Nov 1, 2017)

1. Any idea where to purchase sheets of PVC? 
2. Are you saying that AP will customize the substrate barrier, or that I can get that by building it myself? 

Thanks.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Nov 1, 2017)

1. Home depot seems to be where most people get it but depending on where you live it may not be available.

2. Ap will customize or you can make your own barrier. Just know it takes them forever already and I wouldn't want to imagine how long it would take them to do one that's super custom.


----------



## onnie0047 (Jan 11, 2018)

Good looking enclosure.


----------



## lizardwizard (May 22, 2018)

I will hopefully be ordering one of these from AP in those exact dimensions. What is your substrate depth, out of curiosity? The only thing I am really concerned about is the height difference between the lights and my (future) tegu being too great to be beneficial.


----------



## Zyn (May 24, 2018)

I’d still Aim for 8X4X4 at a minimum


----------



## Walter1 (May 24, 2018)

Zyn said:


> I’d still Aim for 8X4X4 at a minimum


Yup.


----------



## Cjskafish14 (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m purchasing the Animal Plastics T100 model, which is the 8x4x4. I’m so excited to get it!!


----------

